# audio/video through out house



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

OK im just at the stage of wiring my 2-storey home and my head is starting to spin on what to use. So far i've bought HAI for automation and An HI-FI 2 also HAI product. So im going to have a total of 7 tv in different locations but out of those 7 ,2 of them will be in the same location via theater room. I was told about irule and sounds good but should i get a matrix switch too...The other problem i have is that ,im already going to be having speakers in these rooms that is controlled through the hi-fi2 ,i just want to integrate hi-fi2 speakers with the surround if for example i want to watch a movie in one of those rooms i wont need seperate speakers,i want to utilize the same speakers. Also im going to have a central location for all this A/V equipment. So all im asking is for a little advice on the cleanest solution ,thank you


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not personally aware of an AVR that will support surround channels in another zone. Fot that situation, I think you will have to have another AVR for that room.


----------



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

i dont think were on the same page


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, guess I misunderstood that part of your post. The rest of which I'm not familiar with, so I'll leave it up to the others.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you running HDMI to each TV? If so I would get a HDMI Matrix Switcher. 

As far as your speakers... Are you going to have all the speakers going back to the central location?

I did something like this in my last home (except I was using component cables), and this is what I would do if I had it to do again...

1 I would have the speakers in each room go to a jack on the wall to hookup to a receiver.
2 I would put a receiver in each room and hook it up to the speakers and tv in that room
3 I would run a HDMI cable from each receiver to the main rack and hook up each room to a zone on the Matrix switcher
4 Hook up each source to the Matrix switcher
5 As far as controlling it I would use a HA software like CQC (or something else that allows you to control your system via a iPad, phone, pc etc.).

Hope this helps you.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Are you running HDMI to each TV? If so I would get a HDMI Matrix Switcher.
> 
> As far as your speakers... Are you going to have all the speakers going back to the central location?
> 
> ...


I am in the process of building a house. How reasonable is it to run "HDMI to each TV"? I thought there were all sorts of issues with limitations on the length plus handshake problems? We are running Ethernet and coax to every room. But nothing else.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

TheHammer said:


> I am in the process of building a house. How reasonable is it to run "HDMI to each TV"? I thought there were all sorts of issues with limitations on the length plus handshake problems? We are running Ethernet and coax to every room. But nothing else.


In my last house HDMI was not out yet so we ran coax and cat5 to each location... But now HDMI is the way to do it.
Depending on the length you could run Monoprice Redmere HDMI cables to each room or you could run cat6 to each room and then put HDMI extenders on at each end. I would think the Redmmere cables would be the best way.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I think my builder (for some reason) is using cat5a, which I hope will be good enough. 

From what I can tell, running HDMI cables of the lengths I need will be horrendously expensive, and might not work (the search I have done on this is not conclusive).

http://www.bigfootcables.com/faq/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

TheHammer said:


> I think my builder (for some reason) is using cat5a, which I hope will be good enough.
> 
> From what I can tell, running HDMI cables of the lengths I need will be horrendously expensive, and might not work (the search I have done on this is not conclusive).
> 
> http://www.bigfootcables.com/faq/


Check with Monoprice for redmere cables.

60' for $67.47 and they go down if you buy more than 1 cable. Monoprice also offers a lifetime warranty.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Check with Monoprice for redmere cables.
> 
> 60' for $67.47 and they go down if you buy more than 1 cable. Monoprice also offers a lifetime warranty.


Thanks for the info. I will look into it. I did not know such cables exist. Please note the info for the 75' cable: "Although this cable may work with High Speed 1080p signals, Monoprice recommends the use of an HDMI® extender for more reliable transmission of High Speed and 3D enhanced HDMI® signals over long distances."

So I contacted Monoprice. They do not recommend running HDMI over long distances which is odd since they supply the cables. They recommend using Cat 6 and HDMI powered splitters.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c...=1011306&p_id=8158&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

TheHammer said:


> Thanks for the info. I will look into it. I did not know such cables exist. Please note the info for the 75' cable: "Although this cable may work with High Speed 1080p signals, Monoprice recommends the use of an HDMI® extender for more reliable transmission of High Speed and 3D enhanced HDMI® signals over long distances."
> 
> So I contacted Monoprice. They do not recommend running HDMI over long distances which is odd since they supply the cables. They recommend using Cat 6 and HDMI powered splitters.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c...=1011306&p_id=8158&seq=1&format=2#description


At least you know you can do it for not a lot of cash.:T


----------



## bobmackadoo (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm trying to do something similar, but on a much smaller scale,

Ps, I'm new here, tryin to find buttons to make new posts without quoting someone, and I guess after 5 posts I can start a thread about this on my own, I look forward to being here


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> At least you know you can do it for not a lot of cash.:T


It is not too expensive. The issue here is getting the builder to install Cat6. Apparently Cat 5e will work, but Cat6 is better and not much more expensive.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

TheHammer said:


> It is not too expensive. The issue here is getting the builder to install Cat6. Apparently Cat 5e will work, but Cat6 is better and not much more expensive.


Cat 5 will be fine... Cat 6 is just better for future proofing. I even saw Cat 7 cable at Fryes the other day.


----------

